# Homepage bei google anmelden



## Hattrix (18. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal Fragen, welche ich der vielen Homepageadresse ich für meine Homepage eintragen kann, so dass die beste Suche herauskommt?

1.) eine DE-Domain von "freecity" ... aber nur eine Weiterleitung, kein Webspace
2.) Subdomain von einem Freund
3.) weitere free-Domains (z.B. http://www.nic usw.)


----------



## Dr Dau (18. November 2006)

Hallo!

1 und 3 zeigen Deine Seite lediglich in einem Frame an..... und Frames sind für Suchmaschinen *bäää*.
Wenn die Subdomian bei Deinem Freund Deine Seite nicht auch in ein Frame anzeigt oder zu der Seite umgeleitet wird, solltest Du die Subdomain nutzen.
Du kannst auf Deiner Seite ja auch angeben unter welchen Adressen sie ausserdem zu erreichen ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Hattrix (19. November 2006)

Ok, hab das Prinzip verstanden. Dann also nur die Methode 2 wählen. Danke!


----------



## Hattrix (27. November 2006)

*Re: AW: Homepage bei google anmelden*

Warum kann ich meine Seite immer noch nicht über Google finden?


----------



## Maik (27. November 2006)

Wenn du die Seite erst vor einer Woche bei google angemeldet hast, dann solltest du dich vielleicht noch etwas in Geduld üben.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. November 2006)

Keine interessanten Inhalte?
Keine Links zu "bekannten" Seiten die wiederrum zu Dir verlinken?
Seite nicht suchmaschinenfreundlich? (z.b. durch ein Flash/JavaScript Menü)
Grundsätzlich gilt: niemand hat einen Anspruch darauf in den Index aufgenommen zu werden.
Wenn Du Google aber genug bietest, dann werden sie Dich ganz sicher auch in den Index aufnehmen.

Hast Du es mal mit

```
site:deine-domain.de Suchbegriff
```
versucht?
Den Suchbegriff muss es natürlich auf Deiner Seite geben.
Wenn es keine Treffer gibt, bist Du auch nicht im Index.
Gibt es einen Treffer, aber Deine Seite taucht nicht bei einer "normalen" Suche auf, dann ist sie uninteressant.

[edit]


Maik hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du die Seite erst vor einer Woche bei google angemeldet hast, dann solltest du dich vielleicht noch etwas in Geduld üben.


Das kommt noch hinzu. 
[/edit]


----------

